
Kasparov, Karpov set for chess clash in Spain - kqr2
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/n/a/2009/09/21/international/i085217D80.DTL&tsp=1
======
newsdog
Total respect to both these guys, but it's hard to get excited about this
match when Crafty could beat either of them....

~~~
kqr2
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World_Computer_Chess_Championsh...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World_Computer_Chess_Championship)

It looks like rybka is the current World Computer Chess Champion.

<http://www.rybkachess.com/>

